# [SOLVED] Recovering iPhone data after update



## Sollyton (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi! 

First off I don't know what category this should be in so please help me with that too.

Heres my problem: 

Before I updated my iPhone 4 from iOS 4 (I had my reasons to keep it that old) to iOS 7 I made a save backup before I did the update. 

I did the update and tried to access recovery from iTunes but iTunes said that it detected a new iPhone. I didn't know what to do so I did the restore option. 

I now have nothing, no texts, photos, contacts etc and when I plug it in to iTunes I can't access my iPhone on the sidebar. 

Whenever I plug my phone in to the computer the ''new iPhone discovered'' keeps coming up. 

Please help me!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Recovering iPhone data after update*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

I don't believe your backups will work since they are made for iOS 4. Using such an out dated version then upgrading right to iOS 7 is not the best idea.

Is this a new PC? ITunes also won't transfer content from an old iPhone to a new one.


----------



## Sollyton (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Recovering iPhone data after update*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> I don't believe your backups will work since they are made for iOS 4. Using such an out dated version then upgrading right to iOS 7 is not the best idea.
> 
> Is this a new PC? ITunes also won't transfer content from an old iPhone to a new one.


Thanks for the welcome! I actually did manage to do this on my own and I got my stuff back! :smile:

Question now is how do I delete this post so I don't waste peoples time? Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Recovering iPhone data after update*

I'll just mark it as solved. If you could please share the answer that would be great as people who many google is may find this thread.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Recovering iPhone data after update*



Sollyton said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I actually did manage to do this on my own and I got my stuff back! :smile:
> 
> Question now is how do I delete this post so I don't waste peoples time? Thanks!


it is not a waste if you post your solution. I would like to know too.


----------



## Sollyton (Sep 29, 2013)

*Re: Recovering iPhone data after update*



sobeit said:


> it is not a waste if you post your solution. I would like to know too.


Well it was very complicated since I did it in a very weird way and basically just tested everything I could, so I don't know if everything I did is needed but I'll make a step by step list of what I did.

Step 1. I downloaded a program called ''Wondershare Dr.Fone for iOS'' which allowed me to scan my iPhone and iTunes and found my backup file. However I couldn't recover it from there since you needed to pay for the full version of the thing which was around 90$ and I would never do that. So I exited the program.

Step 2. After that I went to iTunes and it automatically found my backup file. I don't know if it's thanks for the scan I did on the program before. I then recovered my data by syncing my iPhone from iTunes and now I have my pics, contacts, texts and even stuff from my downloaded apps which I thought would be gone forever!

I'm sorry it's poorly written but it was very hard to describe. And I realize now step by step list sounds cheesy since there's only 2 steps.


----------

